# Solved: Windows SBS printer error



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a network that was running wirelessly and I recently upgraded them to a switch. After updating to a switch the network printer no longer works from the clients computers. I can print from the server and I can see the printer from the client computers but am unable to access it to print. Any Suggestion


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you change the IP of the printer? If so you'll need to refresh the printer drivers as they're probably set to the old port settings. Try removing the printers and re-adding them on the client.


----------



## abrownsfan (Jan 27, 2011)

I ended up restarting the printer and it worked. I don't know why this wasn't one of the first things I did. Thanks tho


----------

